# IASCA 1X - Sandwich, IL (was Kankakee...yes it moved) May 15



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Your attention please.... the May 15th IASCA event in Kankakee as been moved to a new location.... in Sandwich, IL. 

Here is the link to the event.... https://www.facebook.com/events/513728478838003/

You can still make it a 2 show 2 day weekend by combining with Bloomington event on Saturday!


County Line Pub & Grill
1201 E Church St, Sandwich, Illinois 60548

• Registration Opens: 11:00am
• Contest Begins: Noon - 4:00pm
• Entry Fee: $25 for first entry & $15 an additional class
• Prizes: Trophies
• Other Info: SQC will also be offered at this event.


County Line Pub & Grill saves the day. So drink eat & enjoy the music.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Your attention please.... the May 15th IASCA event in Kankakee as been moved to a new location.... in Sandwich, IL.
> 
> Here is the link to the event.... https://www.facebook.com/events/513728478838003/
> 
> ...


Damnit!!! Why are these events always on my military weekends. This one is fricking 30 min from me and I wont be able to make it.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

There will be another event in the south suburbs on the 28th....


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump for Sunday....


----------

